# hágame saber que necesita para proceder con mi pedido



## Abi_arg

Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir al italiano la siguiente frase:
"Por favor, hágame saber que necesita para proceder con mi pedido."

Gracias!


----------



## Agró

Hola, bienvenido.

Para futuras consultas, mejor que mires las reglas del foro.


----------



## Abi_arg

Gracias por la observación. Segun las reglas me estaría faltando poner primero mi propio intento de traducción o interpretación. No pude traducir proceder con mi pedido así que lo traduje de la siguiente manera:
A la frase "Por favor, hágame saber que necesita para proceder con mi pedido" la traduje como
"Fatemelo sapere cosa avete bisogno per inviarmi questo". Gracias


----------



## Geviert

Mejor:

_Per cortersia, mi faccia sapere di cosa ha bisogno per eseguire la mia richiesta / per eseguire __il mio ordine.


_


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Mejor:
> 
> _Per cortersia, mi faccia sapere di cosa ha bisogno per eseguire la mia richiesta / per eseguire la mia ordinazione._


Geviert: permíteme por una vez corregirte. "La mia ordinazione" suena más a la misa que preside el Papa para a los que están haciéndose sacerdotes. Mejor aún il mio ordine.
Para mí se puede también conservar el verbo "procedere":
_
Per favore (cortesia), mi faccia sapere di cosa ha bisogno per procedere con l'ordine_


----------



## Geviert

ninux said:


> Geviert: permíteme por una vez corregirte. "La mia ordinazione" suena más a la misa que preside el Papa para a los que están haciéndose sacerdotes. Mejor aún il mio ordine.
> Para mí se puede también conservar el verbo "procedere":
> _
> Per favore (cortesia), mi faccia sapere di cosa ha bisogno per procedere con l'ordine_



Sì, hai ragione! si vede che stavo pensando al mio caro Torquemada mentre ordinava online un po' di atei!


----------



## Pohana

ninux said:


> ... _Per favore (cortesia), mi faccia sapere di *che* cosa ha bisogno per procedere con l'ordine_



Quando parlo solitamente dico _di cosa hai bisogno?_, ma allo scritto ci aggiungo il *che* senz'altro, sopratutto quando devo dare il del Lei, quindi scrivo_ di che cosa ha bisogno?_ Forse sono un pò (troppo) classica  mi sto sbagliando?


----------



## Geviert

È più corretto, hai ragione.

 Si dice_ dare del Lei_.


----------



## ninux

Pohana said:


> Quando parlo solitamente dico _di cosa hai bisogno?_, ma allo scritto ci aggiungo il *che* senz'altro, sopra*t*tutto quando devo dare il del Lei, quindi scrivo_ di che cosa ha bisogno?_ Forse sono un pò (troppo) classica  mi sto sbagliando?


Boh, sì, mi sembra meglio, anche se senza il *che* non mi sembra sbagliato; forse sono io che sono abituato al linguaggio abbreviato di internet... comunque *soprattutto* si scrive con 4 "t". Capisco che per voi hispanohablantes le doppie sono un problema, come per noi pronunciare la "j".


----------



## Pohana

Siiiiiiiiiiiii , le doppie consonanti ci sono *dappertutto*, sia in italiano che in francese, allora ricordarle tutte non è mica facile, grazie Ninux !!!


----------



## Geviert

Pohana said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiii , le doppie consonanti ci sono *dappertutto*, sia in italiano che in francese, allora ricordarle tutte non e mica facile, grazie Ninux !!!



Mah dappertutto non direi proprio: nel Veneto ad esempio le doppie non sono necessarie nel parlato.


----------



## aristide60

Pohana said:


> Quando parlo solitamente dico _di cosa hai bisogno?_, ma allo scritto ci aggiungo il *che* senz'altro, sopratutto quando devo dare il del Lei, quindi scrivo_ di che cosa ha bisogno?_ Forse sono un pò (troppo) classica  mi sto sbagliando?



Premesso che le frasi vanno bene entrambe, non sono convintissimo del *che*, io non lo metterei. Ho la sensazione opposta rispetto a Pohana: la versione con il *che* a me sembra più colloquiale, meno formale, più adatta al discorso diretto. Ma, ripeto, si tratta di sfumature....


----------



## aristide60

ninux said:


> Boh, sì, mi sembra meglio, anche se senza il *che* non mi sembra sbagliato; forse sono io che sono abituato al linguaggio abbreviato di internet... comunque *soprattutto* si scrive con 4 "t". Capisco che per voi hispanohablantes le doppie sono un problema, come per noi pronunciare la "j".



Tanto per complicare un po' la situazione: in realtà *sopratutto* è una forma generalmente ammessa dai dizionari, anche se un po' desueta e oramai molto meno frequente della forma con "4 t".


----------



## chlapec

Ed ancora più complicate sono le doppie consonanti "che non si vedono": ma dai! [maddai].


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> Ed ancora più complicate sono le doppie consonanti "che non si vedono": ma dai! [maddai].



Aha, questa non la sapevo. Come mai quella doppia in _maddai_? da dove salta fuori?


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Aha, questa non la sapevo. Come mai quella doppia in _maddai_? da dove salta fuori?


Dalla pronuncia romana.


----------



## chlapec

_Dal Garzanti:
raddoppiamento sintattico_ o _fonosintattico_, fenomeno per  cui la consonante iniziale di una parola, quando viene a trovarsi nella  frase *dopo determinate parole che finiscono in vocale*, si pronunzia come  se fosse doppia (_p. e_. a casa, _pr_. / ak'kasa /)

_Dalla Wikipedia_:
...Il fenomeno è tipico del toscano e dell'italiano centromeridionale, quasi totalmente assente al Nord, ma fa comunque parte della pronuncia normativa (ortoepia) dell'italiano standard, tanto da essere insegnato nelle scuole di dizione, e rintracciabile nella grafia univerbata di diverse locuzioni fisse: _sopra*t*tutto_.


----------



## Geviert

ninux said:


> Dalla pronuncia romana.



ah _romanescu _allora, bene (penso al broccolo perché ho fam').


----------

